# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Σωστη τοποθετηση ανεμιστηρων σε Η/Υ (tower)

## The Professor

Χαίρεται σε όλες και σε όλους!
  Μετά απο 3 βδομάδες αλλεπάλληλων εγκαταστάσεων λειτουργικών συστημάτων (xp kai Linux) για να κάνω ανάκτηση δεδομένων σε 2 σκληρούς τελικα τα κατάφερα μέσω του Linux (δόξα το θεό....) τώρα θα κανω backup.....Ξαναεστησα σπο την αρχή τον υπολογιστή με καινούρια κοματια αλλά την τοποθέτηση των ανεμιστήρων δεν την κανω σωστα με αποτέλεσμα να βραζει στην κυριολεξία το tower από παντού ,απο τα πλαγια απο πάνω απο παντού, όπως βλέπεται στην εικόνα , έτσι τοποθετώ τα ανεμιστιρακια και βράζει ο τόπος ολος ξερω οτι πρεπει να κυκλοφορεί ο αερας μέσα στο tower και οτι τα ανεμιστηρακια μπαίνουν αντίθετα απο το ανεμιστιρακι του τροφοδοτικού ,επίσης το τροφοδοτικό έχει τρύπες από κάτω του για να παιρνει τον αερα απο το εσωτερικό του tower ακόμα το ανεμιστιρακι του CPU στέλνει τον αέρα απο την ψήκτρα του CPU προς την αντίθετη μεριά, και τα 2 ανεμιστηρακια βαζουν αερα μεσα, τι να κάνω ?

----------


## xifis

ο κανονας λεει εισαγωγη κρυου αερα απο μπροστα κ χαμηλα κ εξαγωγη απο πισω κ ψηλα.εσυ εχεις βαλει τον μπροστα να βαζει αερα,σωστα,κ τον πισω να βαζει επισης.ασχετως ανεμιστηρα τροφοδοτικου,*πρεπει ο πισω να βγαζει αερα.*

ψαξε στο ιντερνετ ειναι γεματο κυριολεκτικα απο τετοια θεματα.

----------


## ^Active^

Σωστος ο Xifis  φιλε μου. Κρυος αερας μπαινει απο χαμηλα και ο πισω ανεμηστιρας που ειναι ψηλα πρεπει να βγαζει των αερα. Το ανεμηστιρακι του τροφοδοτικου δεν παιζει κανεναν ρολο για την ψυξη του συστηματος.

----------


## billtech

οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια πρεπει να μπαινει απο μπροστα χαμηλα και να βγαινει απο πισω ψηλαο αερας.*Οχι απο το τροφοδοτικο*.Απο εκει δεν βγαζεις αερα.
επισης  οπως ειναι τωρα και τον πισω ανεμιστηρα να γυρισεις αναποδα να βγαζει θα  δεις διαφορα αλλα οχι οση πρεπει.γτ ο αερας που βαζεις ζεστενετε αμεσως πανω στους δισκους. με αποτελεσμα να στελνεις ζεστο προς τον επεξεργαστη και τη μητρικη.

----------


## The Professor

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις θα αλλαξω φορα στα ανεμιστιρακια να δω την διαφορα!

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν μας ειπες ομως τι συστημα εχεις... και επισης θα προτεινα να αλλαξεις τους σκληρους σου... τσαμπα καταναλωση ειναι 2 80ριδες και σιγουρα πλεον θα κανουν και πολυ θορυβο... και αν ανεβαζουν θερμοκρασια ειναι ακομα ποιο επιρεπεις σε lost data... αυτα τα ολιγα... 
οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια κανε και θα εισαι οκ... δεν ειναι και καμια επιστημη... απο την μια βαζουμε και απο την αλλη βγαζουμε

----------


## The Professor

Λοιπον το συστημα μου αποτελειται απο τα εξυς κοματια: 1 sata 80 GB 2 ata 40 GB , 1 floppy disk ,1 DVD RW , CPU INTEL PENTIUM 4 sta 3GHz , memory 1 GB DDR2 , trofodotiko sta 300 watt , chipset της VIA , 8 θυρες USB , 1 ethernet , vga onboard , 1 karta TVtuner , 1 karta sound blaster creative live CT4830.Tον ενα σκληρο μου ειπαν να τον παρω και να τον κανω αποθυκευτικο χωρο gia backup 40 GB φτανουν?

----------


## jimnaf

Ο  PENTIUM 4 στα 3GHz σηκώνει από την μάνα του θερμοκρασίες και θέλει αλλαγή ψήκτρας .......... και το τροφοδοτικό σου  είναι μικρό  βαλε  450w

----------


## billos1989

οντως το τροφ σου ειναι πολυ μικρο..πιθανον αυτο να επηρεαζει και την θερμοκρασια του συστηματος επειδη θα δουλευει στα ορια...αγορασε ενα μεγαλυτερο..ειναι πολυ φθηνα πλεον -->e-shop,plaisio κτλ...

----------


## billtech

Δημητρη δεν το καταλαβα αυτο που ειπες για τις θερμοκρασιες.
ο P4 στα 2,66 παλι σηκωνει θερμοκρασιες?εγω του εχω την ψυκτρα και τον Fan απο την Intel.εχει προβλημα?

----------


## jimnaf

Αν  είναι ο dual quore e6700 2.66 ghz  όχι δεν έχει  πρόβλημα   ο μονοπύρηνος όμως  είχε  ελαφρό προβληματάκι  και καλό είναι να βάλεις καμιά μεγαλύτερη και χάλκινη αν είναι δυνατόν  η με  χάλκινη βάση  σαν δεύτερη επιλογή

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> εγω του εχω την ψυκτρα και τον Fan απο την Intel.εχει προβλημα?



Όχι, δεν έχει άμεσο "πρόβλημα", αλλά προτείνεται να τον αλλάξεις για να αποκλείσεις την πιθανότητα προβλήματος.

----------


## billtech

κοιτα τωρα το Pc δουλευει στους 42-55 βαθμους.αυτα ειναι τα ορια του.
το εχω 5-6 χρονια με την ιδια ψηκτρα.απλα εγω πιστευω παιζει ρολο η θερμοαγωγιμη που χρησιμοποιησα.παλια εβαζα αυτη την ασημενια που εχει μεσα αλουμινιο..αλλα τπτ.μετα εβαλα μια αλλη ασπρη κρεμα θερμοαγωγημη και δεν εχει προβλημα αυτη.

----------


## jimnaf

Η θερμοκρασία καλή είναι  …..η πάστα που έβαλες όμως είναι μέτρια έως κακή  ….. το καλύτερο είναι η *arctic silver 5* αν τη γράφω καλά   αλλά θέλει προσοχή  μην βάλεις μεγάλη δόση  γιατί εκτός από  θερμοαγώγιμη είναι και ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμη .
Η αλουμινίου είναι για τα μπάζα.

----------


## Nemmesis

και μια καλη ασπρη μια χαρα ειναι... μην πεφτετε σε παγιδες οπως οι πειραγμενοι που πληρονουν χρυσα καλλωδια παροχης για να ακουν ποιο καθαρα... χαχαχαχαχ :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
και ειδικα μην ψαχνεστε και τρελα για φοβερες παστες οταν εχετε μετρια-παλια μηχανηματα... 
θα βαζατε ποτε σκοπευτρο σε κοντοκανη?

----------


## jimnaf

*Nemmesis* καλή είναι και η άσπρη όταν έχεις να κάνεις με κάνα lm317 2n3055  αλλά για επεξεργαστή  είναι απαράδεκτη …….στο λέω εκ πείρας    ο επεξεργαστής  χρειάζεται μερικά εκατοστά του δευτερολέπτου για να φτάσει στους 95C  και να ενεργοποίηση τη θερμική προστασία του .
Η διαφορά  μεταξύ άσπρης  και  silver (arctic κατά προτίμηση) είναι 10C 
Το ανάποδο ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τα παλιά μηχανήματα  με τους επεξεργαστές των 120W.....  οι σημερινοί   είναι περίπου στα 60W και κατά συνέπεια με λιγότερες ανάγκες.

----------


## Nemmesis

[QUOTE=jimnaf;332508]
Η διαφορά  μεταξύ άσπρης  και  silver (arctic κατά προτίμηση) είναι 10C 
QUOTE]


αυτος του 10C πως τους βρικες...
εγω σε P4 3Ghz εκανα αυτο το τεστ.. δλδ επωνημη vs china made παστα με σκοπο να το ποσταρω στο x-park.gr που ημουν τοτε μελος(με σκοπο να δειξω οτι αξιζει να σκασει καποιος 15ευρα για παστα)  ετσι εφοδιαστηκα με διπλο θερμομετρο  (ενα αισθητιριο οσο ποιο κοντα στο core και ενα στην αλλη ακρη της ψυκτρα) και αρχησα τα πειραματα με την μανισια ψυκτρα στο πρωτο τεστ τα αποτελεσματα ηταν απογοητευτηκα... μολις 2C διαφορα 
το δευτερο τεστ οπου απλα ξεσυνδεσα το φαν για να δω σε ποσο χρονο θα φτασουν και οι παστες τους 60C, εκει το αποτελεσμα εδειξε οτι η ασπρι εφτασε ποιο γρηγορα τους 60C αρα και καλητερη... στο τριτο τεστ εβαλα μια "νεα" ( για εκεινο τον καιρο) ψυκτρα με heatpipes και το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι και οι δυο παστες κρατουσαν του 45C με full load...
οποτε εγω που φτιαχνω ολα τα pc των φιλων μου τους βαλω μια κινεζικη των 2ευρω και ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι...
αλλα γιατι μιλαμε για CPU και οχι για GPU? οπου εκει τα πραγματα ειναι και ποιο δυσκολα μιας τα ορια λειτουργιας ειναι πολυ ποιο πανω...
σε μια 8800gt (point of view αν θυμαμε ηταν η μαρκα) μετα απο 6μηνες λειτουργιας μου την φεραν επειδη εκανε reset το pc απο την θερμοκρασια της την ελησα και ειχε την γνωστη γκρι μλκια που εγινε σταν στοκος οποτε καλο καθαρισμα φτιανιαρα παστα και πατεντα στο ανεμιστιρακι γιατι τα φτυσε επειδη δουλευε στο φουλ συνεχεια και απο τοτε 1χρονο μετα και ακομα κρατιετε καπου στους 80C σε full load...
οποτε για μενα τουλαχιστον πουστιες της θερμαλτεϊκ και της ζαλμαν δεν πιανουν... 
βεβαια ολα αυτα βαση του τι εχω δει εγω....
αλλα γιατι ακομα και στις τριφασικες ηλεκτρονικες ηλεκτροκολισεις βλεπουμε μονο ασπρες παστες?
και επισης ενα 3055 δεν εχει thermal shutdown οποτε χρειαζετε εξισου καλη αν οχι καλητερη ψυξη απο ενα cpu

αυτα τα ολιγα αλλα εντελος oftopic...

----------


## jimnaf

Η όλη υπόθεση είναι απλή φίλε Nemmesis 
Οι πάστες που αναφέρω και συγκεκριμένα η arctic silver (ρε κόλλημα με την arctic silver) :Lol:  περιέχουν αρκετή ποσότητα από ασήμι γι' αυτό και είναι ηλεκτρικά 
αγώγιμη εκτός από θερμικά και γι' αυτό είναι ακριβές . 
Είναι σαν να φέρνεις σε επαφή την CPU με την ψήκτρα της με ενδιάμεσο ας πούμε υγρό μέταλλο .
Το μυστικό όλο είναι η ποσότητα που βάζεις , ο τρόπος , η ψήκτρα 
Πχ. ένας καυτός τέρας επεξεργαστής με μια τεράστια χάλκινη ψήκτρα μισού κιλού αν βάλεις άσπρη πάστα έχεις πετάξει τα λεφτάκια σου. 
Για να δεις αποτελέσματα πρέπει να στρεσάρεις αρκετά τον επεξεργαστή τότε θα καταλάβεις την διαφορά και στην θερμοκρασία και μην ξεχνάς τα πικ της θερμοκρασίας που 
δεν τα διαβάζουν τα κοινά θερμόμετρα

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η όλη υπόθεση είναι απλή φίλε Nemmesis 
> Οι πάστες που αναφέρω και συγκεκριμένα η arctic silver (ρε κόλλημα με την arctic silver) περιέχουν αρκετή ποσότητα από ασήμι γι' αυτό και είναι ηλεκτρικά 
> αγώγιμη εκτός από θερμικά και γι' αυτό είναι ακριβές .



θα το πω οσο ποιο καλα μπορω και χωρις παρεξηγηση... αλλα αυτο που ειπες ακουστηκε στα εγκεφαλικη κλανια.. να την κανουμε τι την ηλεκτρικά 
αγώγιμη??? στο ξαναλεω φιλικα παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση
επισης οταν λες πικ θερμοκρασιας τη ακριβως εννοεις? με στην θερμικη αδρανεια μισου κιλου χαλκου λες να μπορει να πεταξει spikes θερμοτητας μια cpu? τα θερμομετρα ηταν κοντα στο 1Hz το refresh rate...
οι παστες ειναι αναγκαιο κακο οποτε παντα καθαριχουμε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ τις 2επιφανιες και βαζουμε μια σταγονα παστας στο κεντρο... σκοπος της παστας ειναι να καλιψει τα κενα αναμεσα στις 2 φενομενικα επιπεδες επιφανιες και οχι να εχουμε μια στροση απο παστα...

----------


## jimnaf

*Φίλε  Nemmesis  μπορεί να μην κατάλαβες αυτά που έγραψα…… δεν πειράζει  …..αλλά δεν έχω το κουράγιο να εξηγώ περεταίρω ούτε να γυρνώ μερικά χρόνια πίσω.*
*Τώρα τα περί εγκεφαλικής κλανιας δεν τα πολύ κατάλαβα  αλλά ορίζει το ποιον σου.*
*ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΛΑΝΙΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΕ;*

----------


## Nemmesis

κοιτα οταν καποιος δεν εχει τι να πει απανταει μιλωντας για τον τροπο που ρωτησε ο αλλος... τεσπα απο οτι βλεπω δεν εχεις να πεις και πολλα πολλα και ουτε σε βλεπω να θες να μαθεις καποια πραγματα οποτε αγοραζε ασιμενιες και χρυσες παστες...
μιλας για πραγματα που δεν εχω καταλαβει... τι να καταλαβω? τι σχεση η ηλεκτρικη με την θερμικη αγωγιμοτητα? που μιλας για spikes θερμοτητας? (ξερεις ποσα joule ενεργεια χρειαζετε μισο κιλο χαλκος για να ανεβει 5C σε 1δεκατο σου sec? )
οπως καταλαβες ουτε εγω εχω ορεξη να μαθω απο σενα για ασιμενιες παστες (μαλιστα προσπαθησα να σου πω καποια πραγματα αλλα 
μιλας για υγρα μεταλα εσυ νομιζοντας οτι τα μεταλα ειναι οι καλητεροι θερμοαγωγοι.. μιας και εισαι στα πραγματα η τεχνολογια heatpipes υργο μεταλο εχει?

υγ.. overclokcing δεν ειναι να πειραζουμε τις ρυθμισεις των bios μεχρι να crashari το pc

και σου ξαναλεω ανοιξε με βοιομηχανικου τυπου συσκευη και δες τι παστα φοραει αν βρεις μια με διαφορετικη απο ασπρη τοτε πες μου τι ειναι καλητερο... 

επισης αν το ποιον μου το εβγαλες απο μια φραση που ακουγετε πολυ τελευταια τι να πω τοτε... μπραβο... 

οποτε αν το σταματισουμε εδω μιας και δεν σε βλεπω να μπορεις οχι να με πεισεις για τιν ασημι παστα αλλα απλα να μου απαντησεις...

παιδια σορρυ για το μακροσκελες και οπως φεναιτε ασκοπο offtopic... 
αν χρειαστει ας μεταφερθουν σε καποιο αλλο τοπικ πχ white vs colored paste

νεοτερα Τhe Professor?

----------


## The Professor

Oποτε μου προτινεται να παρω ενα 500 watt τροφοδοτικο ?

----------


## Zener_

Χαλαρώστε. Αν μια πάστα έχει ποσότητα μετάλλου μέσα μπορεί να έχει κάποια αγωγιμότητα. Επίσης μέχρι επειδή η θερμική ισορροπία μεταξύ χαλκού και επεξεργαστή και κελύφους επεξεργαστή και πυρήνα παίρνει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί ενδεχομένως η θερμοκρασία του πυρήνα να ανέβοκατεβαίνει σε μικρό χρόνο αν ανεβοκατεβαίνει το load αν αλλά σε καμια περίπτωση δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα spike της θερμοκρασίας.

Εγώ στο laptop αντικατέστησα ένα γκρι πηλό θα το χαρακτηριζα στις cpu και gpu και έβαλα πάστα zalman καλής ποιότητας(αυτή με το πινελάκι) και είδα μια διαφορά μερικών βαθμών C.

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω θα ελεγα οχι αν πεταξεις τους 2 40ριδες και βαλεις εναν μεγαλητερο γιατι ετσι θα εχεις και λιγοτερη θερμοτητα και μικροτερη καταναλωση αρα θα ελαφρηνεις το τροφοδοτικο και απο την στιγμη που εισαι με την onboard γραφικων πιστευω και με 300w εισαι οκ... αν ζοριζοταν το τροφοδοτικο αυτο θα εβραζε και οχι ολο το pc... αν μπορεις ανεβασε καμια φοτο να δουμε πως εχεις τα καλωδια

----------


## The Professor

Οριστε το βιντεο που το τραβηξα προ 10 λεπτων παρακαλω δειτε το ολο να σχηματισετε αποψη

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwRCB1GBtWw"]YouTube- Inside of my computer &amp; the King Othello on it![/ame]

----------


## jimnaf

Λοιπόν NEMMESIS το τράβηξες αρκετά .
Δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να σου απαντήσω αλλά απ΄ότι φαίνετε είσαι από τους ξερόλες και επειδή δεν μου αρέσει τέτοια συμπεριφορά έχω να σου πω τα εξής
Που έμαθες από PC στην πλάτη των φίλων σου η από τα διάφορα forum
Oπυρήνας του επεξεργαστή έχει καμιά σχέση με την ψήκτρα;
*Η πάστα που περιέχει μέταλλα είναι ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμη και θέλει προσοχή μόνο αυτό είπα*
Με τι μετράς την θερμοκρασία του πυρήνα με πυρινόμετρο;
Που ξέρεις ρε επιστήμονα τι ξέρω και τι πρέπει να μάθω ;
Ο επεξεργαστής φιλαράκο δεν είναι ηλεκτροκόλληση 
Στο φόρουμ δεν μπαίνουν μόνο πιτσιρικάδες και δεν ξέρουν όλοι αυτές τις φράσεις 
Ποιος μίλησε για overclokcing θα μας τρελάνεις ;
Ασχολούμαι πάνω από 25 χρόνια με του υπολογιστές πιθανόν να μην είχες γεννηθεί οπότε η λογική λέει ότι κάτι θα ξέρω και εγώ τι στο καλό.

*Και για να τελειώνουμε προσπάθησα να βοηθήσω το παλικάρι εσύ τι ζόρι τραβάς*

----------


## lynx

Εγω παντος ειμαι υπερ της παστας σε ζαχαροπλαστειο!

Εχω ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο κοντα μου και κανει κατι παστες! μα τι παστες! εχει και προφιτερολ 
απιστευτα!  :Lol:  αντι να τσακωθειτε δεν παμε για καμοια παστα?  :Cool:

----------


## billtech

φιλε Whiz μαζι σου....
σοκολατινα κατα προτιμηση...
χααχχα
Ρε παιδια...ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΕ!!!!

----------


## xifis

ναι οκ παστες με ασημι με χρυσο κ ρουμπινι.δε λεω μπορει να κανουν καλυτερη δουλεια (που αμφιβαλω κ θα εξηγησω) αλλα:

ακουμε για ψυκτρες-παστες-ανεμιστηρες κ χιλια δυο μπιχλιμπιδια.εχετε αντιληφθει τι εμποριο υπαρχει πανω σε ολα αυτα?μονο τα αφτερμαρκετ ανταλακτικα που βγαινουν να δειτε δε θελει πολυ μυαλο.

αρα επειδη κ γω ειμαι της ασπρης παστας  :Unsure:  επειδη το συριγγακι εχει 3 ευρω κ εχει το 10πλασιο μεγε8ος απτην κοροιδια που πουλανε στη διπλασια τιμη κ επειδη οντως εξαρτηματα που αποβαλουν δεκαπλασια ισχυ απο εναν επεξεργαστη εχουν ασπρη παστα οπως λεει ο φιλος πανω,κ *επειδη ειμαστε κ ανθρωποι του επαγελματος* αρα ειναι ντροπη να καταπινουμε αμασητα οσα λενε τα περιοδικα,ψηφιζω δαγκωτο την *white-paste...*  :Lol:   :Lol:  απαραμιλλη ποιοτητα...

υγ:εδω ενας αλλος μου ελεγε σε ενα αλλο φορουμ για μεταδοση θερμοτητας κ μηχανολογια οταν του πα πως το ανοιχτο κουτι μου κ τα εξαρτηματα του εινια 15 βα8μους πιο κρυα αποτι οταν ηταν κλειστο με στοκ ψυκτρες, κ πως αποκλειεται.κ ολα αυτα χωρις θερμαλ-παρε εξαρτηματα.λιγο νιονιο θελει.οχι πελατοσυνη...

----------


## The Professor

και εγω ανοικτο το εχω το κουτι συνεχεια αλλα....ειπα μηπως κανω κατι αι το κλεισω!!

----------


## billtech

ρε παιδια γιατι βασανιεστε ακομα με αυτο το θεμα?απλα τα πραματα...
οποιος θελει ασπρη βαζει ασπρη..οποιος θελει ασημενια?βαζει ασημενια..και οποιος θελει να δοκιμασει παιζει και με τις 2 μεχρι να βρει ποια του καθετε καλυτερα.
στο τομεα μας δεν ισχυει το πιστευε και μη ερευνα αλλα το ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΜΑ...

----------


## The Professor

ωραια εγω τι να κανω????

----------


## billtech

ποσο καιρο εχεις του υπολογιστη σου φιλε μου?
τι χρησεις του κανεις?που το φτανουν στα τρελλα του?

----------


## billtech

τα fan τα εβαλες σωστα?

----------


## The Professor

τον έχω 3 χρονια , τα ανεμιστιρακια τα τοποθετησα σωστα , το βιντεο το ειδατε που διχνω το εσωτερικο του υπολογιστη μου ? οι χρησεις που του κανω ειναι να τρεχω το orcad να παιζω ενα διαδυκτιακο  παιχνιδι να γραφω στο open office να χρησημοποιω το photoshop.αμα το εχω κλειστο βραζει ο τοπος αμα το εχω ανοικτο κανει φασαρια.

----------


## xifis

fan controler εχεις?γενικη συμβουλη.οσο πιο μεγαλο ανεμιστηρα εχεις τοσο πιο καλα δροσιζει κ πιο λιγο 8ορυβο κανει.συμπερασμα:αν πιανουν τα χερια σου κανε καμια μοντιφα με κανα 12αρη ανεμιστηρα κ φυσικα φαν κοντρολερ.οσο τα ανεμιστηρακια ειναι πανω στο mobo η γενικα παιζουν φουλ,το πισι θα κανει σα πυραυλος.

----------


## billtech

καταρχας αν οι αλλοι 2 που ειχες αποσυνδεδεμενους ειναι ΑΤΑ κοιταξε μηπως ειναι κανενας σε Master Mode.
-τα fan  βιδωσες καλα?και με τις 4 βιδες?αν εχουν εστω και λιγο λασκο κανουν κραδασμους και εχεις θορυβο.αν θες παρε κατι λαστιχα που ειναι για αυτο το σκοπο και βαλε με αυτα τα fan πανω στο κουτι που τραβανε τους κραδασμους.
-θερμοαγωγημη μην βαλεις παραπολυ ΑΛΛΑ βαλε λιγη πανω στον επεξεργαστη και λιγη πανω στην ψυκτρα και μετα βαλε την ψυκτρα πανω στον επεξεργαστη.επισης κοιταξε αν ειναι αρκετα σφικτα αυτα που κρατανε την ψυκτρα πανω στον επεξεργαστη.κατι πλαστικα ειναι.
-Επισης ενα σημαντικο βαλε ενα τροφοδοτικο 550W  πανω και πιστεψε με χαμενο δεν παει.ουτε αυτο θα ζοριζετε ουτε τα υπολοιπα.πιστευω θα σου λυσει πολλα προβληματα αυτο.παρα πολλα.
-και η τελευται και πιστευω ποιο σημαντικη συμβουλη δικη μου ειναι δοκιμασε μονος σου να βρεις την λυση αφου ξερεις τωρα τι πρεπει να γινετε(θερμοαγωγημες, καθαριοτητα πριν βαλεις θερμοαγωγημη...) μεχρι να πετυχεις τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.γιατι μονο εσυ βλεπεις πως συμπεριφερετε ο υπολογιστης σου.

περιμενουμε νεα σου με το τι εκανες και ρολαρε καλα το μηχανημα....
καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## The Professor

Πιανουν τα χερια μου.Δηλαδη τι εννοεις " μοντιφα " και το φαν κοντρολερ τι ειναι ? τι ειναι το mobo ?

Ναι ξεχασα να το αναφερω οτι ειναι ΑΤΑ οι αλλοι 2 αλλα πως θα καταλαβω οτι ειναι Master Mode και αν ειναι πως θα τους βαλω νορμαλ ή αλλη λειτουργεια ?
-τα ανεμιστιρακια τα εχω βιδωσει πολυ γερα στο σασι

-οκ μολις πληρωθω απο την δουλεια μου θα παω να παρω μια κρεμα , πως θα την ζητησω ?(οχι ακριβη διοτι δεν εχω και ανεση....φοιτητης ειμαι)

Τελος ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες το βιντεο το ειδε κανενας μεχρι το τελος ?

----------


## billtech

θα δεις αν ειναι master η slave απο το σχεδιο που εχουν πανω στο αυτοκολλητο τους που σου δειχνει που πρεπει να ειναι τα jumper's πανω στον δισκο σου.
Θερμοαγωγιμη θα ζητησεις.ειτε σε μαγαζι υπολογιστων ειτε σε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων.

----------


## savnik

> το βιντεο το ειδε κανενας μεχρι το τελος ?



Το φίδι είναι αληθινό;
Τι είδος είναι;

----------


## billtech

ρε φιλε Νικο...ελεος...με το φιδι θα ασχοληθουμε?
οκ ειχε μια ερωτηση το παιδι...του απαντησαν εκατο ατομα...παρολιγο να τσακοθουν μεταξυ τους οκ....αμα ειναι τωρα να πιασουμε κουβεντα για το φιδι του παιδιου και παει αλλου το θεμα την κατσαμε..
καλοπαιερετα παντα  η παρατηρηση μου...δεν το λεω με ασχημο τροπο.

----------


## savnik

> ρε φιλε Νικο...ελεος...με το φιδι θα ασχοληθουμε?
> οκ ειχε μια ερωτηση το παιδι...του απαντησαν εκατο ατομα...παρολιγο να τσακοθουν μεταξυ τους οκ....αμα ειναι τωρα να πιασουμε κουβεντα για το φιδι του παιδιου και παει αλλου το θεμα την κατσαμε..
> καλοπαιερετα παντα η παρατηρηση μου...δεν το λεω με ασχημο τροπο.



Αν πρόσεξες καλά ρώτησε , γι'αυτό του απάντησα.
Και δεν είμαστε κολλητοί για να αποκαλείς κάποιον με το ΡΕ.

----------


## jimnaf

Μάζεψε τις καλώδιο ταινίες όσο καλύτερα μπορείς για τα κυκλοφορεί ο αέρας 
Πάρε ένα τροφοδοτικό 450w
Βαλε νέα πάστα σε cpu gpu και chipset 
Βαλε ένα fan μικρό στο chipset
Για το ide και sata κοίτα ρυθμ στο bios 
Κοίτα τις τάσεις του επεξεργαστή και mem αν είναι στα normal
Κοίτα στα win αν καποιο πρόγραμμα στρεσαρη τον επεξεργαστη και τρέχει απο κάτω.

----------


## lastid

Αλέξανδρε, σε ευχαριστούμε για την ξενάγηση στα εσώψυχα του PC σου.
Τελικά, επειδή η κουβέντα παραστράτησε λίγο, το πρόβλημα είναι η αυξημένη θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό του PC? 
Αν είναι έτσι και αφού όπως λες τα υπόλοιπα φαίνονται εντάξει και δεν φαίνεσαι άσχετος, πιστεύω ότι βασικός υποψήφιος για αντικατάσταση είναι *ο επεξεργαστής*. διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά έχεις μονοπύρηνο τριετίας και βάλε, που κατασκευάστηκε πριν η Intel κάνει τις ριζικές αλλαγές στην σχεδίαση του πυρήνα. Μπορείς να το παλέψεις με την πάστα, αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα λυθεί.
Δεύτερος υποψήφιος για αποχώρηση, όπως σωστά είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, είναι *το τροφοδοτικό.* Αυτό που έχεις μπορεί να βγάζει αρκετή ζέστη λόγω του ότι το PC ζητάει ισχύ κοντά στο μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του. Ένα καινούριο θα είναι μεγαλύτερο και αθόρυβο, ενώ δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πάρεις κάποιο ακριβό. Γνωρίζω για παράδειγμα φτηνά κινέζικα των 500W,  με τον ανεμιστήρα τους από κάτω, με τα οποία έχω αντικαταστήσει καμένα τροφοδοτικά σε σκληρές συνθήκες και δουλεύουν άψογα. ΟΜΩΣ η αλλαγή επεξεργαστή συνεπάγεται δραματική πτώση της ισχύος, επομένως τα προβλήματά σου μάλλον θα λυθούν από εκεί.
Edit: Και φυσικά, θα συμφωνήσω με τα προαναφερόμενα για μάζεμα καλωδιοταινιών, fan κλπ.

----------


## lordi

Αν αλλάξει επεξεργαστή δεν θα πρέπει να βρει έναν με το ίδιο socket όμως? Αλλιώς πάει και για καινούρια motherboard!! Η υπάρχει καμία πατέντα που μου διαφεύγει!?!?

----------


## billtech

ρε παιδια ας ξεκινησει απο το τροφοδοτικο αμα θελει να το κανει και μετα βλεπει αναλογως.ως τωρα τι αλλαγες εκανε το παιδι και τι βελτιωση ειδε?
ας μας πει αυτο και βλεπουμε.
μαζεψε τα καλωδια?αλλαξε τροφοδοσια?επαιξε με τη παστα?

----------


## lastid

Bill, αν ο επεξεργαστής είναι σόμπα, ότι τροφοδοτικό και να βάλει το πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει.
Όλοι όμως οι καινούριοι επεξεργαστές είναι χαμηλής κατανάλωσης πλέον.
lordi, το motherboard αυτό είναι 775 και θα παίξει με οποιονδήποτε επεξεργαστή βάλει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λοιπόν NEMMESIS το τράβηξες αρκετά .
> Δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να σου απαντήσω αλλά απ΄ότι φαίνετε είσαι από τους ξερόλες και επειδή δεν μου αρέσει τέτοια συμπεριφορά έχω να σου πω τα εξής
> Που έμαθες από PC στην πλάτη των φίλων σου η από τα διάφορα forum
> Oπυρήνας του επεξεργαστή έχει καμιά σχέση με την ψήκτρα;
> *Η πάστα που περιέχει μέταλλα είναι ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμη και θέλει προσοχή μόνο αυτό είπα*
> Με τι μετράς την θερμοκρασία του πυρήνα με πυρινόμετρο;
> Που ξέρεις ρε επιστήμονα τι ξέρω και τι πρέπει να μάθω ;
> Ο επεξεργαστής φιλαράκο δεν είναι ηλεκτροκόλληση 
> Στο φόρουμ δεν μπαίνουν μόνο πιτσιρικάδες και δεν ξέρουν όλοι αυτές τις φράσεις 
> ...



κλαιν μαιν κουκουρουκου.... πες το μας απο την αρχη οτι ασχολησε επαγκελματικα να καταλαβουμε και εμεις οι ασχετοι την προτημιση σου στην παστα... τα 80ευρα για φορματ και ξεσκονισμα δικαιολουντε καλητερα με arctik παστα... τεσπα ομως γουστα ειναι αυτα και αν διαβασες προσεκτηκα εγω στο τελος απο το μνμ μου εγραφα  *βεβαια ολα αυτα βαση του τι εχω δει εγω....* 
οσο για τα 25χρονια μαστορας να σου πω με comodore ξεκινησες? σε p2 εψαχνες για ασιμη παστες? μιας και ετσι οπως τα λες οσο ποιο παλιο τοσο ποιο καυτος... αλλα δεν νομιζεις οτι τα πραγματα εγιναν σαν καπως σαν τα συνεργεια αυτοκινητος? 30χρονια μαστορες και μοντελα μετα το 2005 ουτε για αστιο δεν τα ανοιγουν με τον τροπο που μαθαν εκ πειρας... τι να κλασουν τα ms-dos? που και να τα χρειαστει πλεον καποιος google και ειναι ετοιμος... το overclocking το ανεφερα απλα και μονο γιατι εκει ειναι ποιο δυσκολα και ποιο ασταθη τα πραγματα...σε p3 ειχα κανει υδροψυξη πριν ακομα μαθουν τι ειναι αυτο στην ελλαδα... επισης εκανε και πειραμετα με φρεον οποτε ασε  τι ξερω και εγω... και μην ανχονεσε εγω μιλησα με βαση τι εμαθα τοσα χρονια εγω και εσυ το γυρισες προσωπικα ε δεν θα κατσω να ασχολιθω ξανα και ουτε προκειται να σου ξανα απαντησω για αυτο το θεμα αλλα αυτο το κανω απλα και μονο γιατι εδω μεσα ειμαστε "δυο γαϊδαροι μαλλονανε σε ξενο αχυρονα..."

----------


## jimnaf

οχι  *lastid*  μονο μεχρι  ιντελ *Q6600* παιζει το mother αυτο και δεν πιστευω οτι θα βρει

----------


## billtech

> Αν πρόσεξες καλά ρώτησε , γι'αυτό του απάντησα.
> Και δεν είμαστε κολλητοί για να αποκαλείς κάποιον με το ΡΕ.



φιλε μου αν το Ρε σε πειραξε τοσο πολυ συγνωμη κιολας.
αλλα βλεπεις οτι εδω αναβουν τα αιματα για μια παστα.σκψου να αρχιζαμε να λεμε σε ποιον αρεσουν τα φιδια τι ειδος στον καθενα και σε ποιον οχι....
σκεφτηκες που θα πηγαινε η συζητηση?
εδω ρωτησαμε το παιδι τι αλλαγεσ εκανε με τοσες προτασεις που ακουσε και πουθενα αυτος.
μηπως τα παιδια τσακωνονται και συζητανε αδικα?
ολοι οπως ειδαμε προθυμοι να ασχοληθουν και να πουν την γνωμη τους και με το παραπανω...αλλα οχι να γυρισουμε τη συζητηση στα φιδια.
εγω δεν στην ειπα με κακο σκοπο η να στοχοποιησω εσενα.απλα προσπαθησα να μην παει η συζητηση αλλου.....
καλοπροαιρεται οπως σου ειπα ειχα απαντηση.
οπως και τωρα.

----------


## jimnaf

....................... :Blink:

----------


## xifis

καλα εκανες κ εβγαλες τα κοσμητικα επιθετα,κ θα σου προτεινα να βγαλεις κ τους αστεισμους περι χριστου που εχεις στην υπογραφη σου που μονο εσυ ο λ@ζοπουλος κ η πλατεια εξαρχειων τους καταλαβαινει κ γελαει.

----------


## jimnaf

> καλα εκανες κ εβγαλες τα κοσμητικα επιθετα,κ θα σου προτεινα να βγαλεις κ τους αστεισμους περι χριστου που εχεις στην υπογραφη σου που μονο εσυ ο λ@ζοπουλος κ η πλατεια εξαρχειων τους καταλαβαινει κ γελαει.



 
ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΗΣΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## xifis

μερικοι αλλοι να δεις......με μπλε κ πρασινους κοκκους.

μεχρι να στην πει κ καποιος μοντ για την υπογραφη.

----------


## jimnaf

> μερικοι αλλοι να δεις......με μπλε κ πρασινους κοκκους.
> 
> μεχρι να στην πει κ καποιος μοντ για την υπογραφη.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την εμπάθεια αλλά να ξέρεις ότι έχεις πέσει  έξω  με μένα .......... να σαι καλά!!!!!!!!

----------


## xifis

δεν το αποκλειω,μπορει να εχω πεσει εξω.ειμαι εμπαθης οταν βλεπω εμπαθειες.γενικα επειδη βλεπω εχεις λιγα μηνυματα εδω αρα εισαι καινουριος,μην αρχιζεις κοντρες οταν ο αλλος εχει αντιθετη γνωμη,γιατι βλεπεις τι γινεται.

κ επειδη πολυ το κουρασαμε,κ βγηκαμε οφ τοπικ.

φαν κοντρολερ ειναι αυτο http://images.tweaktown.com/content/5/8/581_9.jpg
κ ρυθμιζεις ταχυτητα ανεμιστηρων κ βλεπεις θερμοκρασιες.MOBO ειναι το motherboard κ μοντιφα ειναι η κατασκευη με τη μορφη πατεντας,δηλ βαση του προσωπικου σου στοιχειου παιρνεις κατι κ το κανεις κατι αλλο. :Rolleyes:

----------


## jimnaf

Για να τελειώνουμε όπως λες κάνε μου την χάρη και διάβασε προσεκτικά τα μηνύματα του τοπικ και μετά πες μου για εμπάθεια από μέρους μου *ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ*

Παρόμοιοι λόγοι με έκαναν να αποσυρθώ στο παρελθόν

----------


## 167vasgio

οτι να ναι έγινε το θέμα.,..

----------


## lastid

Συγνώμη που βγαίνω off topic πάλι  :Biggrin:  ερχόμενος στο θέμα του επεξεργαστή:
Η προηγούμενη φράση μου "θα παίξει με οποιονδήποτε επεξεργαστή βάλει" δεν ήταν σωστή. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα παίξει με οποιονδήποτε LGA775 FSB800 Pentium. Υπάρχουν π.χ. dual core και dual core Celeron στα 2.4-2.6GHz που θα παίξουν και είναι διαθέσιμοι στην αγορά.

Αλέξανδρε, αν κατεβάσεις μέσω BIOS την ταχύτητα αρκετά κάτω από τα 3GHz, η θερμοκρασία πέφτει αισθητά?

----------


## The Professor

Ηρεμηστε σας παρακαλω , ολοι σας εισαστε αξιοι τεχνικοι στον εκαστοτε κλαδο σας το φιδι απλα παει και καθεται εκει επειδη εχει ζεστη για αυτο το εδειξα , δεν θελω να ερχεστε σε συγκρουση λογω εμου διοτι νιωθω ασχημα αυτο ειχε γινει και σε ενα αλλα θεμα μου με μια τηλεοραση , δεν θελω να γινει το ιδιο και εδω.Σεβαστες ολες οι γνωμες σας απο μενα.





> θα δεις αν ειναι master η slave απο το σχεδιο που εχουν πανω στο αυτοκολλητο τους που σου δειχνει που πρεπει να ειναι τα jumper's πανω στον δισκο σου.
> Θερμοαγωγιμη θα ζητησεις.ειτε σε μαγαζι υπολογιστων ειτε σε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων.




αυτο εννοουσες... και οι 2 ειναι slave !






> Το φίδι είναι αληθινό;
> Τι είδος είναι;



  αληθινό ειναι King Snake  Black Mexican 3 χρονών αρσενικο





> Δεύτερος υποψήφιος για αποχώρηση, όπως σωστά είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι, είναι *το τροφοδοτικό.* Αυτό που έχεις μπορεί να βγάζει αρκετή ζέστη λόγω του ότι το PC ζητάει ισχύ κοντά στο μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του.



Ναι η αυξημενη θερμοκρασια.Ναι pentium 4 sta 3 GHz ετσι μου τον εμφανιζει 

Επεξεργαστής    x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 10 GenuineIntel ~3000 Mhz
παλια αυτο μου το εμφανιζε επι 2 φορες στα xp professional τωρα στα home edition 1 φορα το βγαζει





> φαν κοντρολερ ειναι αυτο http://images.tweaktown.com/content/5/8/581_9.jpg
> κ ρυθμιζεις ταχυτητα ανεμιστηρων κ βλεπεις θερμοκρασιες.MOBO ειναι το motherboard κ μοντιφα ειναι η κατασκευη με τη μορφη πατεντας,δηλ βαση του προσωπικου σου στοιχειου παιρνεις κατι κ το κανεις κατι αλλο.



δυστυχώς ο συνδεσμος δεν λειτουργει acces is forbidden , μου ακουγεται σαν ενα μικρο μηχανημα το φαν κοντρολερ ? το εβαλα στο google εικονες αλλα δεν βγαζει κατι σχετικο.






> Μάζεψε τις καλώδιο ταινίες όσο καλύτερα μπορείς για τα κυκλοφορεί ο αέρας 
> Πάρε ένα τροφοδοτικό 450w
> Βαλε νέα πάστα σε cpu gpu και chipset 
> Βαλε ένα fan μικρό στο chipset
> Για το ide και sata κοίτα ρυθμ στο bios 
> Κοίτα τις τάσεις του επεξεργαστή και mem αν είναι στα normal
> Κοίτα στα win αν καποιο πρόγραμμα στρεσαρη τον επεξεργαστη και τρέχει απο κάτω.




η καρτα γραφικων ειναι onboard οποτε θα ψαξω στο manual της να βρω ποιο απ ολα ειναι ειναι το τσιπακι να παρω μια μικρη ψυκτρα στο σχημα της να της την κολλησω ακομα θα κανω το ιδιο στα 2 μεγαλα τσιπακια (βορας νοτος εχω ακουσει να τα λενε) το κατω δεν εχει ψυκτρα θα του παρω μια και απο τι μου λες ενα φαν σε ποιο απο τα 2 ? στο πανω λογικα ε ?στα window ειναι οκ τα προγραμματα δεν ξεπατωνει κανενα τον επεξεργαστη.

Λοιπον μετα αππο απο αυτα που εχετε προτινει θα παω να αγορασω ενα τροφοδοτικο 500 αυτο δηλαδη πως σας φαινεται ?http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700981 watt και μια παστα ασπρη γιατι οι δικες μου εχουν γινει πετρα να το πω σαν πηλος ενα πραμα πολυ πολυ σληρες...το Bios φοβαμαι να το αλλαξω μηπως κανω καμια ζημια

----------


## jimnaf

'           fan

----------


## The Professor

> '           fan



   !

----------


## lastid

,     ,       . ?

----------


## The Professor

Bios      Frequency kai clock     ?  3. GHz     2,5 GHz ?

----------


## lastid

.       2.5 GHz   2. 
 Pentium      3 GHz      .
     0         .

----------


## The Professor

2,5    2,99 2,98 , 2,97 ?

----------


## lastid

.    2,      .
   .

----------


## xifis

http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el...-8&sa=N&tab=wi
  search    .

----------


## The Professor

> http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el...-8&sa=N&tab=wi
>   search    .




    !

     4,30                                      .






         (          )

----------


## billtech

?
     ...

----------


## jimnaf

> http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el...-8&sa=N&tab=wi
>   search    .



*                   fan controller  *

----------


## The Professor

.....

----------


## billtech

...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Arctic-Sil...item1e5878393a

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30g-Thermal-Gr...item3357568ccb

  ...         .

----------


## The Professor

???


    ,     .  .      .  .(  2-4 x 10 11/m^2).    250 C

----------


## moutoulos

???.           ...
  ,        .     
     ...

     "" ...

----------


## The Professor

???    ?

----------


## moutoulos

> ?



      ...

 ,            
__ ,       ...

----------


## lastid

,        :hahahha: 
 ,        .
 ,     (       ),                       .

----------


## The Professor

:
 1
 2


                 ?
 1    !!
 2         ! (....)
     (      2)                                            4,35   
 1               ,    ?      ?
       (   )

 2             

 2           
     ?
 2     ,     
     ?        ?
 2   

 1  
           (    )

                   ..! :W00t: 
 :                    /        , ?           !

----------


## moutoulos

,   .

 - : 
*ARCTIC SILVER 5,
* .



     () ,  3,5  (4-6),   12  (15 ).   .

     ,        ,  
  .

----------


## The Professor

Ωραια ευαχριστω για τις απαντησεις παω να την εφαρμοσω!!

----------


## jimnaf

:Thumbup1:

----------


## nikknikk4

> Πηγα και διαβαστε διαλογο :







> πωλ 1 μα ειναι σωστο μου λεει το ιδιο ειναι σου ειπα σωλιναριο και συριγγα , το εχεις ανοιξει ? να δεις τι εχει μεσα ?



νομίζω ότι ο πωλητής ήταν ειλικρινής μαζί σου τουλάχιστο από τις photo δεν φαίνεται κάποια διαφορά
(δεν βλέπω κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα με προδιαγραφές)

προτείνω να μην το χρησιμοποιήσεις στο pc και να πάρεις *ARCTIC SILVER 5* ώστε να μην ξανά ασχοληθείς με το θέμα θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα

έτσι έχοντας *ξανά* κάποιο ζήτημα υψηλής θερμοκρασίας θα είσαι *σίγουρος* ότι δεν είναι από *κακή πάστα* και θα το αναζητήσεις αλλού εάν και εφόσον υπάρχει τέτοιο 

.

----------


## billtech

εχω μια απορια...
τροφοδοτικο αλλαξε ως τωρα?
που απο οσο ειδα πολλοι πιστευουν οτι εχει μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης.

----------


## Nemmesis

αν ζεστενεται η cpu σκληροι κλπ κλπ δεν ειναι απο τροφοδοτικο... 
μπορει να φενεται για καποιους μικρο αλλα απο το συστημα δεν εχει και καποια βαρια γραφικων ωστε να τραβαει τα αντερα της... εγω θα ελεγα να καθαρισει καλα την ψυκτρα του cpu δλδ να χωρισει το ανεμιστηρακι απο το αλουμινιο γιατι λογικα τοσα χρονια αν δεν το εχει κανει ηδη αυτο θα ειναι βουλομενα...

----------


## pointer

Πάνε το μηχάνημα σε ένα βενζινάδικο ή κάπου που να έχει κοφλεράκι και δώστου να καταλάβει!!Φύσα το καλά να φύγουν οι σκόνες,τοποθέτησε σωστά τα ανεμιστήρια σου και είσαι οκ!Να θυμάσε απο μπροστά μπαίνει ο κρύος αέρας,ζεσταίνεται,ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω και στην συνέχια με έναν μεγάλο ανεμιστήρα από πίσω βγαίνει προς τα έξω..

----------


## tiger135

Προσοχη!!! Οταν ξεσκονίζετε με αερα κουτια απο PC, πάντοτε να αποσυνδέετε τα ανεμιστηράκια, γιατί με τον αέρα που φυσάτε δουλεύουν αντίστροφα σαν γεννήτριες με κινδυνο να κάψετε κάτι

----------


## lastid

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό το ότι ο Αλέξανδρος μιλά για *αυξημένη θερμοκρασία στο κουτί, όχι στην CPU*.
Αλέξανδρε, δεν μας είπες τι θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει η CPU με κάποιο πρόγραμμα (π.χ. Media Player) να τρέχει στα Windows? Για τη μέτρηση μπορείς να χρησιοποιήσεις π.χ. το Speedfan.

----------


## pointer

> Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό το ότι ο Αλέξανδρος μιλά για *αυξημένη θερμοκρασία στο κουτί, όχι στην CPU*.
> Αλέξανδρε, δεν μας είπες τι θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει η CPU με κάποιο πρόγραμμα (π.χ. Media Player) να τρέχει στα Windows? Για τη μέτρηση μπορείς να χρησιοποιήσεις π.χ. το Speedfan.




Και εμείς δίνουμε συμβουλές τι να κάνει για να μειώσει την θερμοκρασία που έχει στο κουτί.Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα να πω είναι πως αν στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού έχει κάπου κενό και δεν καλύπτεται από μια λάμα τότε καλά θα κάνεις να το καλύψεις εκείνο το κενό.

----------


## The Professor

Λοιπον εβαλα την καινουρια ασπρη παστα στον CPU και στον νοτο (το κατω τσιπακι και κολισα πανω του και μια ψυκτρα και συγκρατηται μεσω της παστας η ψυκτρα αλλα δεν πεφτει) στον βορρα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να βαλω διοτι πρεπει να ξεβιδωσω εντελως την μητρικη και να ξεκουμπωσω την ψυκτρα του , αυτο που παρατηρησα στουCPU την παστα ηταν οτι ηταν ασημενια σαν χρησοσκονι σε ασημενιο χρωμα ηταν και επισης ηταν πετρα!!!! ειχε πετρωσει... εβαλα την καινουρια παστα και ολα βαινουν καλως.





> Επίσης κάτι που ξέχασα να πω είναι πως αν στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού έχει κάπου κενό και δεν καλύπτεται από μια λάμα τότε καλά θα κάνεις να το καλύψεις εκείνο το κενό.



Eπειδη ειμαι τελειομανης και δεν ηθελα να λείπει κατι φροντισα απο πριν να καληψω ολα τα κενα χωρις να γνωριζω οτι ειναι τοσο σημαντικο.Ευχαριστω για την επισήμανση.





> Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό το ότι ο Αλέξανδρος μιλά για *αυξημένη θερμοκρασία στο κουτί, όχι στην CPU*.
> Αλέξανδρε, δεν μας είπες τι θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει η CPU με κάποιο πρόγραμμα (π.χ. Media Player) να τρέχει στα Windows? Για τη μέτρηση μπορείς να χρησιοποιήσεις π.χ. το Speedfan.



Εχω το προγραμμα My Guard που δινεται στο CD με τους Drivers της μητρικής απο την εταιρια και κανει τετοιες μετρησεις (ναι στο κουτι εχω την ζεστη) οταν τρεχω media player η θερμοκρασια ειναι 52 κελσιου απο 47 κελσιου το ανεμιστηρακι του cpu παντα δουλευει 100% οπως και του συστηματος 100% αυτο το προγραμμα λεει και vcore vdimm και μπορω να κανω αλλγες σε αυτα αλλα δεν τα πειραζω!






> Προσοχη!!! Οταν ξεσκονίζετε με αερα κουτια απο PC, πάντοτε να αποσυνδέετε τα ανεμιστηράκια, γιατί με τον αέρα που φυσάτε δουλεύουν αντίστροφα σαν γεννήτριες με κινδυνο να κάψετε κάτι



Πολυ χρησημο αυτο ευχαριστω για την επισημανση , πλακα πλακα αυτο στεκει θα δημιουργησει ταση





> Πάνε το μηχάνημα σε ένα βενζινάδικο ή κάπου που να έχει κοφλεράκι και δώστου να καταλάβει!!Φύσα το καλά να φύγουν οι σκόνες,τοποθέτησε σωστά τα ανεμιστήρια σου και είσαι οκ!Να θυμάσε απο μπροστά μπαίνει ο κρύος αέρας,ζεσταίνεται,ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω και στην συνέχια με έναν μεγάλο ανεμιστήρα από πίσω βγαίνει προς τα έξω..



Πηρα την σκουπα που σκουπιζουμε μια miele μεγαλων διαστασεων αρκετα δυνατη και καθαρισα ολα τα ανεμιστηρακια.





> αν ζεστενεται η cpu σκληροι κλπ κλπ δεν ειναι απο τροφοδοτικο... 
> μπορει να φενεται για καποιους μικρο αλλα απο το συστημα δεν εχει και καποια βαρια γραφικων ωστε να τραβαει τα αντερα της... εγω θα ελεγα να καθαρισει καλα την ψυκτρα του cpu δλδ να χωρισει το ανεμιστηρακι απο το αλουμινιο γιατι λογικα τοσα χρονια αν δεν το εχει κανει ηδη αυτο θα ειναι βουλομενα...



Η καρτα γραφικων μου ειναι on-board!επισης καθαρισα και την ψυκτρα του CPU ειχε ποοοοοολυ σκονι ομως χωμα , οντως βουλωμενα ηταν.........





> εχω μια απορια...
> τροφοδοτικο αλλαξε ως τωρα?
> που απο οσο ειδα πολλοι πιστευουν οτι εχει μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης.



οχι τροφοδοτικο δεν αλλαξα γιατι τωρα το κακομιρο απο τι παρατηρησα δεν καιει οπως πριν απλα ζεσταινεται , οταν θα χω λεφτα μπορει να παρω μπορει..

----------


## jimnaf

> Λοιπον εβαλα την καινουρια ασπρη παστα στον CPU και στον νοτο (το κατω τσιπακι και κολισα πανω του και μια ψυκτρα και συγκρατηται μεσω της παστας η ψυκτρα αλλα δεν πεφτει) στον βορρα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να βαλω διοτι πρεπει να ξεβιδωσω εντελως την μητρικη και να ξεκουμπωσω την ψυκτρα του , αυτο που παρατηρησα στουCPU την *παστα ηταν οτι ηταν ασημενια σαν χρησοσκονι σε ασημενιο χρωμα* ηταν και επισης ηταν πετρα!!!! ειχε πετρωσει... εβαλα την καινουρια παστα και ολα βαινουν καλως...



 
*ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΚΑΚΙΣΤΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ*

----------


## Mihos

> Πωωω αυτο ειναι ολοκληρο μηχανημα!
> 
> Αγορασα την θερμοαγωγημη παστα 4,30  εκανε αλλα βρε παιδια οταν την εψαξα λιγακι ειδα οτι ειχε ενα αυτοκολητο πανω της κολλημενο παραθετω φωτογραφιες ετσι και με εχουν κοροϊδέψει θα παω και κανω φασαρια αμα δεν μου δωσουν ακι τα λεφτα μου πισω.
> 
> 
> Τα μαυρα γραμμα λενε ΚΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΑΦΙΔΟΠΑΝΩΝ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Λίγο offtopic αλλά το ίδιο σοληνάριο έχω κι εγώ και το χρησιμοποιώ για διάφορες κατασκευές χωρίς πρόβλημα. Δε νομίζω ότι σε κορόιδεψαν, Απλά το εργοστάσιο χρησιμοποιεί τα σωληνάρια αυτά επειδη προφανώς έχει stock και για μην αγοράσει καινούρια... Αλήθεια τι είναι τα σταφιδόπανα;

----------


## The Professor

@ Mihos με ξενερωσες.............. :Cursing: ρεζίλη θα έγινα....

----------


## Mihos

Σώπα καλε... Στα @@ σου :whistle: . Εξάλλου η αντίδραση σου ήταν απόλυτα φυσιολογική. Ο καθένας αυτό θα έκανε... Δε τους έκανες και καμία ζημια...

Κια πάλι συγνώμη για τα offtopic. Στο θέμα μας τώρα.

----------


## aquasonic

No offence, αλλα γιατι δεν πηγες σε καποιο καταστημα pc και να ζητησεις θερμοαγωγιμη? Εγω θα παω κοντρα στα παιδια, και αντι της artic silver, θα προτινω την artic ceramique. 

Ενω ειναι απο την ιδια εταιρια, η ceramique δεν ειναι ηλεκτρικα αγωγιμη και αποδιδει απο την 1η μερα (η silver θελει στρωσιμο 1 βδομαδα σιγουρα.) Η διαφορα τους ειναι το πολυ 1-2 βαθμοι κελσιου, και απο εκει και περα ο χαμος ειναι κυριως απο τους fan της καθε μιας. 

Τεσπα στο θεμα σου. ο P4 σου ειναι ΣΟΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑ. ΜΗΝ βαλεις αυτη θα ζεστενεται πολυ. Σε πολλα reviews που μπορεις να ψαξεις στο internet, θα δεις οτι η θερμοαγωγιμη που ειναι σχεδιασμενη για αυτη την δουλεια (cpu) θα ριξει μεχρι και 20 βαθμους κατω την θερμοκρασια. Επισης προσεχε πως την βαλεις. ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΗ.

Ριξε στο κεντρο μεχρι η διαμετρος του χυθεντως υλικου (αμαν τι ειπα το παιδι) να ειναι περιπου σε αυτη μιας μπαταριας ΑΑΑ. Υστερα βαλε την ψυκτρα και κουμπωσε την. Η Παστα θα μπει μονη της και υστερα με την ζεστη θα στρωσει.  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> @ Mihos με ξενερωσες..............ρεζίλη θα έγινα....



Αλέξανδρε κάνεις λάθος, ένα σοβαρό προϊόν δεν έχει αυτή τη συσκευασία.
Και γώ να ήμουν θα το πήγαινα πίσω, ούτε οι Κινέζοι δεν τα κάνουν αυτά.

----------


## Nemmesis

> (η silver θελει στρωσιμο 1 βδομαδα σιγουρα.)




ναι... και τα ηχεια θελουν στρωσιμο και τα πιστονια θελουν στρωσιμο και οι γκομενες θελουν στρωσιμο...
γιατρε μου την silver πως να την στρωσω? θελει προσοχη? η μπορω να το παω σουζα ολη μερα το εργαλιο παιζοντας crisis full τα γραφικα?

υγ... δεν πρεπει να κλωτσαμε το πισι μας γιατι αυτο την επομενη μερα θα μας θυματε και δεν θα μπουταρι.. και αμα κολλησει αλλαξτε βενζιναδικο...

----------


## xifis

> ναι... και τα ηχεια θελουν στρωσιμο και τα πιστονια θελουν στρωσιμο και οι γκομενες θελουν στρωσιμο...
> γιατρε μου την silver πως να την στρωσω? θελει προσοχη? η μπορω να το παω σουζα ολη μερα το εργαλιο παιζοντας crisis full τα γραφικα?
> 
> υγ... δεν πρεπει να κλωτσαμε το πισι μας γιατι αυτο την επομενη μερα θα μας θυματε και δεν θα μπουταρι.. και αμα κολλησει αλλαξτε βενζιναδικο...




δεν υπαρχει.. επεσα απτην καρεκλα.. :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: ...

----------


## aquasonic

> ναι... και τα ηχεια θελουν στρωσιμο και τα πιστονια θελουν στρωσιμο και οι γκομενες θελουν στρωσιμο...
> γιατρε μου την silver πως να την στρωσω? θελει προσοχη? η μπορω να το παω σουζα ολη μερα το εργαλιο παιζοντας crisis full τα γραφικα?
> 
> υγ... δεν πρεπει να κλωτσαμε το πισι μας γιατι αυτο την επομενη μερα θα μας θυματε και δεν θα μπουταρι.. και αμα κολλησει αλλαξτε βενζιναδικο...



:P





> Due to the unique shape and sizes of the particles in Arctic Silver 5's conductive matrix, it will take a up to 200 hours and several thermal cycles to achieve maximum particle to particle thermal conduction and for the heatsink to CPU interface to reach maximum conductivity



http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

----------

